# Comparison



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

ok so I'm still on the waiting list for the ruger lcp. I was checking .380 ammo and that stuff is on average 5.00 to 10.00 more per 50 than 9mm luger. here's my question in comparitive size and know that the glock 26 is obviously going to be bigger but by how much? could the 26 still possibly be used as a pocket carry like the lcp? I love my 9mm, this is my round of choice but I like the concealability(dont know if this is a word) factor of the lcp but is the extra cost of ammo worth the size difference?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> ok so I'm still on the waiting list for the ruger lcp. I was checking .380 ammo and that stuff is on average 5.00 to 10.00 more per 50 than 9mm luger. here's my question in comparitive size and know that the glock 26 is obviously going to be bigger but by how much? could the 26 still possibly be used as a pocket carry like the lcp? I love my 9mm, this is my round of choice but I like the concealability(dont know if this is a word) factor of the lcp but is the extra cost of ammo worth the size difference?


Personally I don't think the G26 is practical at all for pocket carry unless you wear VERY baggy pants. Even then, I think it would be heavy and awkward. The .380 ammo is quite a bit more expensive, but if I wanted a pocket gun (which some day I will) then I would buy a .380 and not look back. It depends on how much you really want a pocket gun. IMO, the G26 is not one and cannot be one. IMO the difference in size is well worth the difference in price for ammo. This won't be a range gun, you will shoot it to test function every once in a while (once it is broken in) and that will be it. Just my .02

-Jeff-:smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Only you can decide if the trade off is worth it or not. I can tell you the G26 is not a pocket gun. If you want a 9mm for possible pocket carry look at the Kahr PM9.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The Glock 26 is by no means a pocket gun... It's too long, and too thick.

If you want a 9mm pocket gun, you have basically 3 choices.
1)Kahr PM9
2)Rohrbaugh
3)Keltec PF-9

The Kahr runs around $700, and requires 400-500 rounds of "break-in".
The Rohrbaugh runs around $1200.
The PF-9 is only $250-300, but is also a bit longish for pocket carry.

The Kahr is the equal to the Rohrbaugh I feel, for $500 less. Which brings it down to easy-pocket-carry 9mm for $700, or the "half-price" but bigger PF-9, which still seems to be having some reliability issues, even after it's rework, and second release. Personally, I'd guess most of the FTF issues are user-related, rather than gun-related, in a small 9mm.

Size-test a PF-9, which you should be able to find anywhere, or price-swallow the Kahr.

Or, just go buy a P-3AT, for $250-300, and have the same damn gun as the Ruger, with a longer track-record, for less money, and own it in 3 days.

Jeff


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

here the thing I'm new to concealed carry and I want to make sure that I have it down before I start. I don't think my xd9 is practical for concealed being that its a little big and my clothes aren't baggy they tend to fit just like thwy should so concealing will be difficult. I could conceal the xd9 during winter if I was wearing a jacket but that lasts all of 4 months in texas leaving 8 month to figure out how to hide a pistol under fitted clothing this is where my delema comes in. I'm trying to find something for concealed in those other months. I love the xd9sc but again its bulky under fitted clothing. hopefully yall see where I'm getting at.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> and own it in 3 days.
> 
> Jeff


3 days por que. I COULD (key word here) pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> here the thing I'm new to concealed carry and I want to make sure that I have it down before I start. I don't think my xd9 is practical for concealed being that its a little big and my clothes aren't baggy they tend to fit just like thwy should so concealing will be difficult. I could conceal the xd9 during winter if I was wearing a jacket but that lasts all of 4 months in texas leaving 8 month to figure out how to hide a pistol under fitted clothing this is where my delema comes in. I'm trying to find something for concealed in those other months. I love the xd9sc but again its bulky under fitted clothing. hopefully yall see where I'm getting at.


If you will not consider purchasing bigger clothing then pocket carry is really your only choice. The options would be those that _JeffWard_ mentioned above. That's all up to you.

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

so looks like the lcp or the p3at are my choices since 700 for a Khar is not in the picture. as always yall have been more than helpful. the only thing I like that the lcp has that the p3at lacks is the slide lock. jeffward how do you like your p3at.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> so looks like the lcp or the p3at are my choices since 700 for a Khar is not in the picture. as always yall have been more than helpful. the only thing I like that the lcp has that the p3at lacks is the slide lock. jeffward how do you like your p3at.


Downside, if you're wearing "fitted clothing", the LCP is still going to be uncomfortable to wear. Trying to stuff a pocket holster into a pair of disco pants pocket. :anim_lol: Just not enough room. Get a good tuckable holster and if you have any kind of blousing with your tailed shirts, it would cover a XD9sc easily. I carry my XD45c while wearing dress shirts and no one can tell I am packing. Just my .02.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There is really not much of a comparison to make between a "Baby Glock' and an LCP. The Glock is a serious shooter that anyone can learn to shoot plates with at 25 yards, and enjoy it in the process. On the other hand, the LCP is really just a 'get off me' gadget that is not much fun to shoot, after the first time. It's strong enough to save your life, if you do everything just right, but not something you should be very confident about having to ever use.

I carry an LCP often, in hot weather, because sometimes it is simply that or nothing at all, but, when possible I carry a 9mm in a tuckable IWB, or if I have a cover garment, a .45.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've changed my style of dress to accomodate my 1911:

With long humid summers on the Texas Coast, Hawaiian shirts are common, comfortable, and conceal well.

When I can't go Hawaiian, I carry my Kel-Tec P3AT.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am with Wandering man. M&P40 IWB with a cover shirt works well in Arizona heat.

I have tried a snubby .357 in the pocket but it is still obvious and uncomfortable.

Compromise your dress code a little bit and carry that XD9

Stay safe


----------



## priler (Sep 19, 2008)

if you MUST choose the .380,i would highly suggest you use ball ammo and not hollow points.i would suggest truncated cone.that would be my first choice.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

642 in a galco IWB


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> I have tried a snubby .357 in the pocket but it is still obvious and uncomfortable.
> 
> Compromise your dress code a little bit and carry that XD9
> 
> Stay safe


I bet you got lots of attention from the ladies! 

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I bet you got lots of attention from the ladies!
> 
> WM


That is a side benefit but then you have to double dose on Viagra to prove up. :smt076 :anim_lol:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> That is a side benefit but then you have to double dose on Viagra to prove up. :smt076 :anim_lol:


:smt082 :anim_lol:

:smt023

WM


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

well on that note since I'm married with a child. I really wouldn't have much to prove

but when I say my clothes fit I don't mean it in such a way as I'm wearing hip hugger and shirt that show off my manly fisique(how ever you spell it) I'm a bigger guy in a short mans body I'm not fat but my shirts tend to go right below my waist line. so now I really need help concealing instead of a choice of pistol. everybody been very helpful up to this point and I much do appreciate the input. here's my dress style. my pants are loose fit and don't fit quite snug aroudnd the waist unless I'm wearing a belt. I normally wear tshirts. so what would be the best concealed for this type of styled clothing. and please don't make me post a pic of my fat @$$.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

undrgrnd said:


> well on that note since I'm married with a child. I really wouldn't have much to prove


You will understand in 40 more years. :numbchuck::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> well on that note since I'm married with a child. I really wouldn't have much to prove


Are you sure about that? :smt033:smt083



> but when I say my clothes fit I don't mean it in such a way as I'm wearing hip hugger and shirt that show off my manly fisique(how ever you spell it) I'm a bigger guy in a short mans body I'm not fat but my shirts tend to go right below my waist line. so now I really need help concealing instead of a choice of pistol. everybody been very helpful up to this point and I much do appreciate the input. here's my dress style. my pants are loose fit and don't fit quite snug aroudnd the waist unless I'm wearing a belt. I normally wear tshirts. so what would be the best concealed for this type of styled clothing.


Personally, I think you need to invest in a _*good*_ IWB holster. It sounds like you already have the pants for it, since a belt would be advisable anyways. All you need are bigger shirts, or maybe start wearing button-down style shirts over an undershirt (this would be easier). I think you'd be surprised at how easy this would be.



> and please don't make me post a pic of my fat @$$.


On another thought, advice would be easier to give if we had a picture. :anim_lol::anim_lol:

-Jeff-

P.S. Please - No pictures. :numbchuck::watching:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

TOF in 40 years I probably will but I won't let that get me down now. 

Jeff when you say IWB holster I understand but with which pistol. you talking bout XD9sc in bi-tone or baby glock.

PS - don't lie :lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> Jeff when you say IWB holster I understand but with which pistol. you talking bout XD9sc in bi-tone or baby glock.
> 
> PS - don't lie :lol:


Whichever one feels better to you and/or you shoot better. The concealability of the XDSC and the G26 are about the same for me. This is because I would need a mag extension on the G26 whereas I don't on the XDSC. If you are comfortable with a G26 with a standard mag and no extension than it would be slightly easier to conceal than a XDSC IMO. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

well I've held the xd9sc and if its really not that much diff than the glock. the glock23 had to short of a grip for me so the 26 will probably be worse for me. hope I figure this out.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> well I've held the xd9sc and if its really not that much diff than the glock. the glock23 had to short of a grip for me so the 26 will probably be worse for me. hope I figure this out.


If the G23 was too short than the G26 _definitely_ would be without an extension. For that matter, the XDSC would probably be too. Even if you needed a mag extension on the XDSC it wouldn't be that hard to conceal. But, if you use the factory extension with extra rounds from Springfield, that makes the grip the same length as the service models, so you might as well just conceal your service if that's necessary. This wouldn't be too hard with the right clothing.

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

or the right holster. I'm thinking I'm going to purchase a galco they seen to have the best ones out plus give a supporting company some business. any other suggestions for iwb holster.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> or the right holster. I'm thinking I'm going to purchase a galco they seen to have the best ones out plus give a supporting company some business. any other suggestions for iwb holster.


If you're talking about concealing your Service model, Galco has more options for that than they do for the XDSC. The Summer Comfort is supposed to be an excellent holster and I would probably purchase one for my XDSC if they made it for that model. The guys at Galco are extremely helpful if you just give them a call. Also, the Crossbreed Supertuck is a VERY popular holster for XD's. I would say it's probably the most popular on xdtalk.com. You could purchase a couple of different kinds and pick your favorite. Resale on holsters isn't too bad when they aren't heavily used.

-Jeff-

P.S. - By the way, I charge 3 Black Talon 9mm rounds per reply. By my math, this brings me close to a box. Woohoo! :numbchuck::anim_lol::watching:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

lol. you've been extremely helpful man. if you lived nearby I buy you a beer.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

For pocket carry personally...go with a S&W Airweight .357

I'm not a fan of pocket carry though.

Get a good holster, a sturdy belt, and IWB carry your G26. Utterly reliable, powerful, in a lightweight and small package.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> Downside, if you're wearing "fitted clothing", the LCP is still going to be uncomfortable to wear. Trying to stuff a pocket holster into a pair of disco pants pocket. :anim_lol: Just not enough room.


lol...A tight pair of pants is like a cheap hotel...no ballroom:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm an old guy and don't wear huge clothes but do like a little room. An IWB with an untucked shirt does a great job. I carry a Colt Officers ACP 1911or a Para Ord LTC in a Gould IWB and can do about anything I want except swim. Maybe some of those tampons..worked for my sister:smt082

With the cooler months looming my choices are a lot more. My Browning Pro-40 or one of my Sigs can go more into rotation then. I have shoulder holsters for 1911s and my Sigs as well as OWB holsters that hide a lot easier when it's not so warm.:mrgreen:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

resurecting dead thread here. anywho today I got to put my hands on some pistols. I got the feel for the xd9sc and love it but would have to do it without the factory grip extension. also got my hands on the glock 26 and it felt nice. then I picked up the khar pm9 and that was a fine pistol but the slide was a little stiff each of these were 525 or a little less. then I picked up the lcp and I could gotten it for 325 but passed on it. my thought are that imma wait a bit and see if what I'm really looking for come out in a few months if not ill go with the glock or the xd probably.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> resurecting dead thread here. anywho today I got to put my hands on some pistols. I got the feel for the xd9sc and love it but would have to do it without the factory grip extension. also got my hands on the glock 26 and it felt nice. then I picked up the khar pm9 and that was a fine pistol but the slide was a little stiff each of these were 525 or a little less. then I picked up the lcp and I could gotten it for 325 but passed on it. my thought are that imma wait a bit and see if what I'm really looking for come out in a few months if not ill go with the glock or the xd probably.


IMO, all three of those pistols are great options, you just have to figure out how to configure them so they work best for you (finger extensions, etc.) I personally wouldn't count on anything coming out, but that's just me. :smt023:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I really don't think it will either but it doesn't hurt to wish. I just couldn't spend the money today even though I got told to by the wife. I just couldn't make my mind up 100% today. anywho saved the money for another day.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> I really don't think it will either but it doesn't hurt to wish. I just couldn't spend the money today even though I got told to by the wife. I just couldn't make my mind up 100% today. anywho saved the money for another day.


Do you have the opportunity to rent them and try them out? I suppose you already know how the XD shoots since you have one, but it wouldn't hurt to shoot the sub-compact before purchasing. Also, shooting the Glock might give you some further insight as well. Just my .02

-Jeff-

P.S. - This puts me over a box now...:smt033:anim_lol::watching:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

unfortunately not. there are 3 gun shops nearby and several pawn shops and an academy but no place to rent within 150 miles.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> unfortunately not. there are 3 gun shops nearby and several pawn shops and an academy but no place to rent within 150 miles.


I was going to ask if one felt particularly better than the other, but I guess you can't really tell without holding the XD with the 10-round magazine. Keep us posted. :smt023:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Since you are new to carry....might I suggest you forget about pocket carry all together until you've become more accustomed to carry period. Personally, I think pocket carry is a bad alternative. Take that from an open minded person who thinks that many options are always good to have.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Since you are new to carry....might I suggest you forget about pocket carry all together until you've become more accustomed to carry period. Personally, I think pocket carry is a bad alternative. Take that from an open minded person who thinks that many options are always good to have.


if this comes across rude its not meant to its just a general question. why would you stay away from pocket carry? only reason I ask is because like yourself I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i own the g26 and the ruger LCP
the ruger and the nemesis holster for my pants pocket
for tighter pants there is always the ankle holster
with it being light weight it isn't bad

the g26 is not a pants pocket gun - ankle would be fine

for my environment i don't feel like i need to carry more than a 380 speeer JHP
i shot several when i got it and now only 2 or 3 clips when i go to the range
then back to the g26 and my P22


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Given the choice of a pocket gun and a slightly larger gun,I'll sacrifice a little in size for function.The pocket size are at least hard to handle and not very accurate,basiclly a very close range defensive gun.A slightly larger gun,for example,the g26,you've got some accuracy with some range and a higher rnd. capacity.If I could,I would carry both,I'm on a pretty tight budget and can only choose one.--G26 or the equivilent.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Galco makes good stuff. I have a Bianchi nad a Gould IWB. I use the Gould most days.

This is the Gould & Goodrich 810
http://www.copquest.com/76-2000.htm

This is the Bianchi 3S Pistol Pocket
http://www.copquest.com/14-1520.htm

Not trying to change your mind. Just thought you might like to see a couple that I have used for a while. Like I said Galco has some great holsters. Every one I've seen was pretty nice


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Ruger LCP is the pocket pistol for summer and the Kahr PM9 for Fall, Winter and Spring. As with most semi auto's the Kahr PM9 will lighten a tad bit with break-in. If you can find a NIB Kahr PM9 for $525.00 that is a good price. I paid $469.00 for a NIB XD9SC in OD green and $269.00 for the LCP. The Kahr was much closer to $700.00 and I should have looked around. However, I do not regret purchasing it and love to shoot it compared to the LCP.

To me the XD9SC is a little big to carry for CC since I have an LCP and PM9. It is a great shooting gun, the trigger is awesome, feels good in the hand and I like the 16+1 extended mag for target shooting.

If you get a chance, do try to shoot them as this will help you make an educated decision.

Good luck and have fun....:smt023


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

did you happen to purchase your pistols online or local shops. cheapest I've found the lcp for is 300 nib and all xd models are 530 and up.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> did you happen to purchase your pistols online or local shops. cheapest I've found the lcp for is 300 nib and all xd models are 530 and up.


I don't know about the LCP, but you can definitely find the XD cheaper. Look at the seller "supohunter" on gunbroker. I have purchased from him, and so have a lot of folks on xdtalk. Good luck! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> did you happen to purchase your pistols online or local shops. cheapest I've found the lcp for is 300 nib and all xd models are 530 and up.


I've found this is about right for the LCP, but, I've found the XD45 for $479.00 at Carter Country (the service model on sale).


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I see a problem here.

You started this thread in October, and your still trying to figure things out.

Forget the


undrgrnd said:


> ... and I want to make sure that I have it down before I start.


.

You won't get it before you start. You have to jump in, and just accept the fact that this will be your FIRST gun, not your only gun.

I agree with Ram Rod. Look for an affordable but larger gun. Part of owning your first gun should be the "fun" factor. While the pocket guns are utilitarian, they are not necessarily fun to take to the range. A little bigger gun can be fun to shoot.

If your thinking self-defense, a gun on the hip is usually easier to get to in a hurry than one stuck in a pocket.

If you settle for a .380 pocket pistol, you'll have to put up with hearing everyone tell you that you need at least a 9mm for good self-defense.

A bigger gun is usually easier to handle when fired, which adds to the fun factor at the range, and to the safety factor in an emergency.

Quit waiting to get it right, and jump into the pool to get the experience you'll need to make the right choice for your second gun.

:smt023

WM


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> Quit waiting to get it right, and jump into the pool to get the experience you'll need to make the right choice for your second gun.


Excellent advice.


----------



## fidalgoman (Mar 17, 2009)

Wyatt said:


> Only you can decide if the trade off is worth it or not. I can tell you the G26 is not a pocket gun. If you want a 9mm for possible pocket carry look at the Kahr PM9.


Absolutely. I myself have a G23 and though I can carry it IWB, the thickness is impossible to forget it's there. 9mm is a decent round, .380 is well, better than nothing and there are even worse rounds for CC. The .380 LCP is cute, cuddly and slips into even a shirt pocket. Much to be said about that. The 9mm PM9 for example has many of those same attributes but packs a bigger bite. I even hear the PF-9 has the bugs worked out. Anything is better than nothing but when it comes to something, some things are better. :mrgreen:

Check out MouseGuns.com comparrison chart http://www.mouseguns.com/PocketAutoComparison.pdf to see the differences. Be safe.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

If you look hard enough you can find a Kahr PM9 for under $600. I just bought one for $585 and it is a great pocket gun.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Given an unlimited budget I would buy a Kahr P9 or a Rohrbaugh. Both seem to be well made guns that are easily concealable.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My suggestion is get the Kahr PM9 if you must have a pocket gun. I agree with RamRod that when new pocket guns are not the best choice. I can't back that up with facts or figures just how I feel. I think a gun in a holster is a better for a noobe. It is just my opinion I still don't like a pocket gun now, My best motorcycle riding buddy on teh other hand is a pocket gun guy all the way and he carries the PM9.

If you can wear a IWB holster such as the www.jndtactical.com or the www.crossbreedholsters.com then get a CW9 Kahr. You can own the CW9 and one of those fine IWB holsters for less then 500 bucks. You have a great easy to conceal gun in a fine holdster that hides the gun has great retention and will work with the clothing you described.

My 2 cents........ no charge.............that way if you take my advice you will surely get your moneys worth:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

Kahr PM9 replaced a CZ RAMI 9mm I had carried. Chose the Kahr due to it's lite weight. Also much better price on the Ammo than a .380 ( I also have a Ruger LittleCrappyPistol)....WVleo


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I own both of the guns in your poll. (Except I have a glock 27 that I converted to 9mm)
I bought the glock first, with intention of concealed carry. It's a great gun, but pants enormous enough to conceal it are not pants I need to be wearing. Yo. So, I bought an lcp. With a 6$ holster from cheaper than dirt, it's perfect for pockets. I just ordered heavier springs for it; lcp stock springs are on the light side. I love it, but concealing my glock is like concealing a deadly mutant brick


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Detonics Combat Master .45


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

They are both good guns but the Glock 26 is a little bigger and heavier


----------

